# Voting is useless... WHAT?!



## reesesilverstar (Oct 15, 2008)

So, I was talking to one of my good friends today and we start to talk about politics... I find out he hasn't even registered. What? Why?

"Because there is no reason to vote for the lesser of 2 evils. And the way voting is set up, my vote doesn't count." (We live in Texas)

Huh? I'm so angry at him right now. I don't want to lecture him rather loudly. So I'm venting here.

What do you guys think, do you agree? Why? If you don't, why? I'm calling on the fence sitters, those secure about their vote, and those who aren't going to vote either... Let me know how you feel about elections and they way they are conducted.


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 15, 2008)

I don't have any issues with those who don't vote. If they don't want to then it should be left as that. They have their reasons and I am not the type of person to try and 'convert' anyone. I do believe that if you don't vote then don't complain, though.


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 15, 2008)

I agree, anyone who complains but doesn't vote needs a good swift kick in the a**.


----------



## Karren (Oct 15, 2008)

I have never missed voting since I was 18.. My wife and I never miss it and we have instilled the same thing on our kids.. Voting is a condition of citizenship, Period!! in my humble opinion. You don't vote... You can't complain..

Since I'm an independent, PA won't let me vote in primaries.. Which is really stupid..


----------



## bella1342 (Oct 15, 2008)

My parents are registered to vote, but they said they aren't voting this election because they don't like the candidates. I wish I could change their mind. I'm pretty sure my brother and sister just recently registered.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 15, 2008)

I just don't understand how someone wouldn't care enough about their future and the future of their country to make their voice heard. It's just sad.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just don't understand how someone wouldn't care enough about their future and the future of their country to make their voice heard. It's just sad. That's what I'm saying... I don't get it. For me it's a cop out...


----------



## Darla (Oct 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *jmgjmg623* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I do believe that if you don't vote then don't complain, though. yep totally agree with you


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 15, 2008)

I have a complaint of sorts.

In Canada, we do not have to register to vote - anywhere.

We can through our income tax and census' through Stats Canada.

But sometimes people move or they become of age to vote, so its not always accurate.

So we can take appropriate ID and head to a polling station on the day of the election.

This way, no one gets turns away if they haven't been registered.

So why doesn't the US allow US citizens the right to vote, if they have missed the registration deadline?

Sorry but it doesn't sound very democratic to me.

Maybe if the US got rid of the pre-registration system, more US citizens would actually vote.


----------



## Karren (Oct 15, 2008)

Yeah... I think politicians set it up that way Carolyn so more dead people can vote!! Dead people rights and all!! Hahahaha


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 15, 2008)

Yea, I agree that the US doesn't adhere to the 1 man 1 vote really with the electoral college and all... I'm not sure why they set it up that way. And the registration deadline doesn't make much sense either... I'm gonna go read up some more about this. Good question, lady!


----------



## CellyCell (Oct 17, 2008)

People like that annoy me. I made a thread like this too because all my close friends don't believe in voting and they do complain later on... "omg, they took so much money out of my check wah wah - I gotta pay more for school wah wah".

Then there are ones who would vote but are to lazy to walk down their street to do it. Yep.

I think it was Rosie who was telling me that Aussies are made to vote mandatory.


----------



## Kathy (Oct 17, 2008)

Anyone who says that imo is just ignorant. I do alot of GOTV and I hear that alot and it bothers me, but I know there's not much I can do about it. But, as far as I'm concerned it is an individual's civic duty to vote PERIOD. Not to get on a soap box (but I will anyway just for a minute LOL) there are many people who fought and died for my right to vote. Particularly if you're a woman or an African American. There are many countries out there RIGHT NOW where the citizens don't have that choice and would love to have it. To waive that right makes no sense whatsoever to me.


----------



## Aprill (Oct 17, 2008)

I think Sarah Ashfar, a member here was another person that said that she was not going to vote and I agree with her justifications as to why she wouldnt. If you have to chose between two things that you dont like are you really required to pick one hate over the other? Is that what democracy is about? Picking between two things that you dont like?

I do agree though, if you dont vote dont complain, but if you feel you have no choice, you shouldnt be forced.


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 17, 2008)

I agree with you April


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Kathy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ...as far as I'm concerned it is an individual's civic duty to vote PERIOD. Not to get on a soap box (but I will anyway just for a minute LOL) there are many people who fought and died for my right to vote. Particularly if you're a woman or an African American. That was what I was thinking when I heard it. 

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think Sarah Ashfar, a member here was another person that said that she was not going to vote and I agree with her justifications as to why she wouldnt. If you have to chose between two things that you dont like are you really required to pick one hate over the other? Is that what democracy is about? Picking between two things that you dont like? Yea, Sarah's post helped me understand why a little better...


----------



## Kathy (Oct 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think Sarah Ashfar, a member here was another person that said that she was not going to vote and I agree with her justifications as to why she wouldnt. If you have to chose between two things that you dont like are you really required to pick one hate over the other? Is that what democracy is about? Picking between two things that you dont like?
I do agree though, if you dont vote dont complain, but if you feel you have no choice, you shouldnt be forced.

I do understand why someone might reach this point, I just don't agree with it. The whole reason the political system in this country is messed up is because people have gotten so digusted and cynical with it that they just ignore it and blow it off. The problem with that is, then only people with extreme opinions on BOTH sides (I'll admit it, I'm one of them) participate. And everyone's angry and the majority, the ones who TRULY represent the thoughts and beliefs of mainstream citizens are not heard because they're turned off by all the hate mongering and dramatics. It perpetuates the problem. That's what I think anyway.


----------



## MissManda (Oct 18, 2008)

I don't understand it either. My ex husband does the same thing. Complains about how he doesn't want to "share" his money with the poor that refuse to work for it, yet he doesn't vote...Dont witch if you aren't willing to do something about it. As far as refusing to vite because you don't like iether one...I voted today and there were 5 names on my ballot running for president. Vote for something. Stand for something. DO something. Don't sit idle and hope people make the right choice for you. I am sorry for who it offends but I think by not voting because you just don't like anyone is stubborn and the women that fought for our right to vote would be appalled!


----------



## yourleoqueen (Oct 24, 2008)

You should have hit your friend in the head with a brick.


----------



## nanzmck (Oct 24, 2008)

The Electoral College served great purpose back in the days of the 13 Colonies. There was really no way to reach the people, see, with no media and travel by horseback. So having state electors reflecting the popular votes of the states was ideal.

I agree that the idea of it is horribly outdated.

But like my Pol Sci Prof said, "If they didn't do away with the Electoral College in 2000, they're not going to do it now."


----------



## MakeupByMe (Oct 25, 2008)

Don't hate me, lol... I do not vote. Well, I have never voted b4 &amp; I dont complain. Honestly, the only thing I complain about is the major drama I got goin on in my personal life - which is ridiculous enough. I have thought about it, but i can't honestly say i Like one candidate over the other. I kinda don't like either one in certain ways, but whatever... There r people who tell me "You should Vote" - maybe... But right now its probably not gonna happen.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 25, 2008)

I would love to know why the electoral college isn't done away with. I thought a democracy was "One man, One vote." I've been hearing alot of talk about America having a "Representative Democracy" but that in itself doesn't make sense...

It kind of allows me to understand why some ppl are led to believe that their voices won't be heard...


----------



## obarlao (May 3, 2012)

Well, in my opinion it depends on what kind of voting your talking about.  In a primary or caucus or in a vote for state and/or city officials such as mayor, Governor etc. it is very usefull.  Yet, as far a like a presidential vote goes it is useless while at the same time it isn't.  The reasoning behind that is the president is chosen by the votes from the electoral college and not the popular vote.  Each state is allotted a certain amount of votes in the electoral college.  Some states obviously have more electoral votes then others.  so for example when President Lincoln was elected, he received less than 30% of the popular vote but received enough votes from the electoral college.  Usually the people that cast the electoral college votes will vote for whoever wins the popular vote in their state. but they are under no obligation to do so.  Like for example, this year Barak Obama could get 100% of the popular vote in Delaware but the all Delaware delegates in the electoral college could cast a vote for Mitt Romney if they felt so inclined.  So that is why it could be considered useless.  But like I said usually the delegates in the electoral college will vote for the popular vote in their state so that why it could be considered usefull.  I don't vote unless i am able to listen to the debates as i am a swing voter.  But if I am able to watch the debates I will vote for who I consider to be the best option to help the country.


----------



## Nismogirl (May 5, 2012)

Voting, is not useless. The electoral college was implemented in order to represent the population of a given state back before people could travel to the election sites. Remember, it took days to travel any distance at all when this system was implemented. The electoral votes are winner take all, so in one stance the general election popular vote does not matter, think Al Gore in 2000. What does matter is the popular vote in each state. As a rule of thumb, the Electoral College will award the winner of your state's popular vote all of the states electoral votes. The winner of the most electoral votes wins the general election.

The use of the electoral college is a debatable issue. On one hand, it makes dissenting votes in a non-swing state meaningless. For instance, if your state is a heavily democratic state, your vote for a republican (while it counts) really has no impact on the election. On the other hand, it prevents grossly populated states from having total control of the election. Urban areas tend to vote democratic and the majority of people in the united states live in metropolitan areas. If the popular vote was all that counted, California, New York, Illinois and Georgia would have a huge influence on the election while entire states like Iowa or Alaska (which are lightly populated) would not have any significance at all. It gives with one hand and takes away with the other.



Ron Paul 2012.


----------



## alice blue (Aug 8, 2012)

What I don't get is the undecided voter. I understand people not caring, or not being engaged 

enough to vote. But to not know what side you'll take until someone says or promises something?

WTH? I know what I believe, and my mind is not easily changed. I know this should be legal, and

that shouldn't, and that is just plain wrong, and why do they get to get out of doing what I can't 

get out of doing. I know which party agrees with me, even if the elected officials aren't walking 

the walk because they can't walk with all that lobbying money in their pants...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 12, 2012)

I agree with what Nismogirl posted on the electoral college. It's a double edged sword. I also believe that people who don't vote, shouldn't complain. I don't understand why people aren't more involved as politicians are making decisions that directly influence our lives! Please, at least educate yourselves and be able to tell me who the President is! I also feel if more citizens were educated/informed and willing to call these politicians/government out, things might be a little different. I don't vote for a specific party, but run pretty liberal in social issues and fairly conservative in regards to fiscal responsibility. So I like to look more at the individual candidates.


----------



## Nismogirl (Aug 15, 2012)

I say the same thing- Don't vote, don't complain. Politics affects almost every aspect of your life. Why wouldnt someone be involved? Who knows. I use to be a hardcore conservative, but i've opened my eyes, stopped listening to the media, &amp; did my own research. I lean right on social issues/fiscal. res. I would define myself as a Constitutionalist, &amp; I agree with you, MissLindaJean, DO YOU OWN RESEARCH! Lol


----------



## Political goth (Aug 24, 2012)

I think voting is definitely crucial to a democracy, so I really don't understand complaining about the way things are and not voting (this being if you're of voting age and chose to opt out), and there is a lot going on right now that requires people in an election year to decipher what information they are given, and see past the bs as they really research the candidates' platforms on issues. In my studies of international politics I learned about how voting has brought around real change very recently in Jamaica, Mexico and Brazil in the last decade, so I do think it's important. I had a history teacher in 9th grade whose words really stuck with me "If you have the audacity to speak up against a wrong, you better back it up and have the courage to attempt fixing it"

(this is my explanation with as little bias as possible, deep down my philosophy is really that we should all just think for ourselves and not buy into mob psychology).


----------

